# Forum Home Renovation Waterproofing  Waterproofing Repairs on 100sq.m. terrace

## nyonyakay

Hi, this is a question for licenced waterproofers/builders in Sydney. 
 I live in a 20-yr old strata title unit with a 100sq.m. terrace.  Recently issues were identified where the pavers on the terrace had to be taken up so waterproofing repairs could be done.  An engineer's report recommended that the waterproofing for the whole terrace be done because when 30sq.m. of pavers was removed the waterproofing was shot and bubbling and he said it was likely the entire terrace waterproofing was compromised.  
However, the management said that they had no money to repair the whole terrace, and only proceeded to put in a new waterproofing membrane on 30sq.m.  What concerns me is:
1)  is it normal practice, or poor practice for builders/waterproofers to do partial repairs like this?  Does it compromise the warranty for the waterproofing works?
2)  Basically, would a professional builder/waterproofer do a partial job like this?  What is the standard in the trade?
2)  When they get the money to repair the waterproofing on the rest of terrace, what issues should I look out for? 
THanks.

----------


## Gaza

You won't find a water proofer that will do a partial area as it a warranty disaster,
Call you Aldridge waterproofing they have had been part of the development of master builders guides   
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## nyonyakay

> You won't find a water proofer that will do a partial area as it a warranty disaster,
> Call you Aldridge waterproofing they have had been part of the development of master builders guides   
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

  Unfortunately I am not part of the management, so I cannot tell them who to use. 
When you say "warranty disaster", does that mean a licensed qualified home builder or waterproofer will not issue a warranty for that kind of work?
Is it in breach of Australian building standards for them to partially repair waterproofing on an apartment terrace?
Basically, if it has breached Australian building standards I will be very cross with them!

----------


## Random Username

The warranty on waterproofing often only covers the cost of repair/replace the defective waterproofing; you're still on the hook for any costs involved in taking up/buying new/relaying tiles. 
I wouldn't have too many worries about a partial repair - with many of the compounds joining in a new section isn't a tricky process; however the tricky bit is: 
Building Manager: "Hell, El-Cheapo Waterproofing - that job you did for me is leaking!!!"
El-Cheapo: "I see we only did a partial fix.  I doubt it's our work leaking, it's probably water from the rest of the roof still leaking through."
BM: "No, it's your work that's leaking!!! Fix it now!!!"
E-CW: "Well, you show us the hole in our membrane and we'll fix it."
BM: "I don't know where the leak is coming from!"
E-CW: "So how do you know it's our waterproofing leaking?"
BM: "Errrrrrrrrr....."
E-CW "But we'll happily quote you on waterproofing the rest of the roof, and of course then any leaks will be our responsibility...."

----------


## nyonyakay

Ok, I get it now.  Thank you both, Gaza and Random Username!!

----------


## Oldsaltoz

Any reputable professional Waterproofing outfit will repair any leak at their cost if the product has failed. 
Provided the failure is during the warranty period and is not due to problems caused by others. This includes any work carried out after the waterproofing, this could be damage caused by the tiler, added penetrations that were carried out by others that have failed, wrong glue used that has reacted with the membrane and the list goes on. 
Put simply, provided it has not been damaged by others, it will be fixed at no cost to the client. 
Anyone even contemplating a 100 Sq metre area being waterproofed by anyone but a reputable, reliable and professional contractor deserves all they get because there is no replacement for quality materials and workmanship. Do it once, do it right. 
Good luck and fair winds.

----------

